# Display of heated steering wheel



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes Shawn,
exactly this value.

I code the FRM with LCI FA (to enable LED lights), and then set this value to nicht_aktiv (werte 00) - default for pre-LCI, instead of werte 03 (default for LCI).
Afterwards, i have lights working + assistants working as well ;-)

Plus, in such configuration message about steering heating is enabled by default ;-)


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Your firmware is 52.x from 03/2014. Firmware is too old.


I have KOMBI flashed 14-11-501 and there is no indication


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fatespb said:


> I have KOMBI flashed 14-11-501 and there is no indication


KOMBI alone is not enough it seems. As I wrote above, for F3x, KOMBI and FEM_BODY must be flashed, so that includes FRM, CAS, and JBBF.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@milkyway, can you help with this Translation?

sarah_vorstufe = sarah precursor
sarah_vollkonzept = sarah full concept

I do not think online Translation tools handle properly. What is meaning of sarah?


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> KOMBI alone is not enough it seems. As I wrote above, for F3x, KOMBI and FEM_BODY must be flashed, so that includes FRM, CAS, and JBBF.


I'll try with flashing other ECUs.
Thx Shawn!

"Sarah" it's only a name))


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> @milkyway, can you help with this Translation?
> 
> sarah_vorstufe = sarah precursor
> sarah_vollkonzept = sarah full concept
> ...


Hello!

Vorstufe = first step, preliminary stage, here pre concept
Vollkonzept = full concept is correct

Seems that SARAH is a shortcut. At the moment i'm also a little bit confused about the meaning of this silly word. 

I'll contact my friend to find out what they mean with SARAH. I think that the SA in SARAH is the same like in SALAPA. The rest is the question. 

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

Sarah isnt a SA and not a compare to SALAPA.
I think Sarah is a code word for an internal projekt, like OS X Mountain Lion for example.


Thorsten


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Thorsten said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sarah isnt a SA and not a compare to SALAPA.
> I think Sarah is a code word for an internal projekt, like OS X Mountain Lion for example.
> ...


Hello!

AFAIK it's should be a shortcut. BMW uses special names only in the comments, not in the function itself. But we will see in the future whats secret is hidden behind this funny word.

CU Oliver


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

BTW, 
FAS_INSZENIERUNG also exist in NBT. For pre LCI cars it is nicht_aktiv. For LCI - sarah_vorstufe.

In NBT it works in following way. On pre LCI cars, after you press a assistant system button, for example Collision warning from Stop&Go ACC, NBT show you the screen, where you can choose the distance when you will be warned about collision with car.
In case of sarah_vorstufe - you have a permament menu in NBT settings, where you can configure this distance in advance. Plus, additionally, in LCI menu is combined for ACC and for Nivi/Pedestrian detection.


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> KOMBI alone is not enough it seems. As I wrote above, for F3x, KOMBI and FEM_BODY must be flashed, so that includes FRM, CAS, and JBBF.


I have all ECUs flashed with 15-07-501 and there is no indication anyway


----------



## Jetsurly (Aug 24, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Dealer Programming or Flash ECU's using E-Sys and latest PSdZData Full.


Can I do this while the engine is running and parked?

I believe my build date is mid 2013 and I'm on an old version as well.


----------



## winggert (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a 2013 F10 Pre-LCI. Does anyone know what needs to done to enable the heated steering (activate and De-activiate) display on the dashboard? 

I have CADFs installed in the CAS, FRM, KOMBI, JBBF folders. However, I do not have a FEM_BODY folder. And, no CADF installed in the ZGW2 folder.

I have F010-15-11-501 (I-Step (current) installed. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## anubus12 (Apr 4, 2014)

i would like to know the exact coding for F25 2015 as well.


----------



## bzzjh (May 30, 2013)

Any progress in here .About F10


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

so i just had the dealer updated my f15, still nothing shows up.


----------



## mr_nitroz (Dec 16, 2015)

For f10 you need newer szl module (blinker and wiper stalk) produced 3-2014 and newer. Today I looked on this. For 6wa dials you will maybe need a newer sw from LCI version too. 6wb should already have this option by default.


----------

